# Olympic Hex Bar Question



## pirovoliko (Mar 5, 2013)

My training partner and I are interested in purchasing an Olympic hex bar since my gym doesnt have one.  after reviewing many of them they seem to vary in total size - some of them are 56-60" long, but others are 88-90" long.  Quite a difference...almost 30 inches...

What do you guys think would be better and why?  Im not even certain if the extra length is on the ends where the plates go or in the center because in the pics they all look alike.  would 88-90" be overkill?  I dont remember it being that long the last time I used one but it was several years ago so not counting on my memory.  Just dont want to buy the wrong one and have to return it for the right one.  

Advice/opinions welcome and appreciated...


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 5, 2013)

If I was buying one right now, I would get one like Cash got with the stands on it. This is sthe link to his thread.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 6, 2013)

mine comes in next week.  got tired of barbell shrugs.
been wanting one for the longest.

my in law and me went halves on it
 (train together)


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine is the shorter one, I think if it were as long as a barbell it would be a pain to store in my little basement gym.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 6, 2013)

think Im going to opt for the shorter one also...rated at 1000 lbs so should be fine..i hear you start to run out of room using the olympic plates, but steel is fine...


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 7, 2013)

I just found this one on sale . It looks like a good price.
http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=114&pid=6126


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL...great price!!!!  But sleeves are off size and dont work with all plates


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 7, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> LOL...great price!!!!  But sleeves are off size and dont work with all plates



Sorry about that Piro, I didnt read it all at first.


----------



## Bicepticon (Mar 8, 2013)

Elitefts.com...............has them for $99.00 right now!!
Not sure if its the length you want.


----------



## Bicepticon (Mar 8, 2013)

Guess, I should have read everything as well....


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 8, 2013)

its all good...thanks for caring...lol


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 8, 2013)

Amazon has them for 130


----------

